# Path Racer build with 60T Chainring...impractical?



## Rube (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi:  I'm new here. I picked up a mint snowflake (6 pointed star) chain ring, 1/2" pitch, 3/32, with 60 teeth, for my c. 1910 path-racer build (perhaps). While I think this large, early ring will look great, I'm not confident it will afford the most comfortable commuting experience.  Is there a way fix that that with a larger rear sprocket, or is the ring just too large?  

Thanks for any help, Rube


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 13, 2012)

With a big enough rear cog you can gear the 60 tooth down to something much more rideable.  What  rear hub are you using?  A 23 tooth track cog will gear you  down to 73 inches, so you will need a big one.


----------



## Rube (Jul 13, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> With a big enough rear cog you can gear the 60 tooth down to something much more rideable.  What  rear hub are you using?  A 23 tooth track cog will gear you  down to 73 inches, so you will need a big one.




Thanks for the response. It's a Sturmey Archer SC (single speed).   I'm not particularly strong or big and would like something that is more like an all around utility gear ratio.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 14, 2012)

*The quest to be the fastest...*

Yeow.

60t.Where didja get that chainring...off an excercise bike?

It will be real good for "Top End"...but its gonna be a real slug off the line.

A longer crank may help.(but not much)

http://davesbikeblog.squarespace.co...t-to-be-the-fastest-cyclist-in-the-world.html


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 18, 2012)

Another option would be to use the chainring from a little kids bike for a bigger sprocket and more rideable gearing.  That would mean some minor machine work to  tap the chainring to fit your rear hub.


----------



## haree (Aug 15, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Another option would be to use the chainring from a little kids bike for a bigger sprocket and more rideable gearing.  That would mean some minor machine work to  tap the chainring to fit your rear hub.





Well this option is more than first one. Any way I really like your idea and encourage you about this.
Keep it up guys.


----------



## haree (Aug 16, 2012)

haree said:


> Well this option is more than first one. Any way I really like your idea and encourage you about this.
> Keep it up guys.




Any comment plz...


----------

